# i need help making my tank look like a jungle



## arto (Jun 11, 2008)

i have a 70 gal tank with a overflow filter, a 800 powerhead and need your help getting my tank like a jungle. i have about 2 pounds of java moss, 16 ancharis, a small plant that has a lot of little leafs and 2 plants that have about 7 large leafs. i do not have a co2 system but i am thinking about putting 2 diy co2 systems. for fish i have 2 discus, 2 ivory snails, chinese algae eater, pearl gourami, 7 guppies, 12 head and tail light tetras, 2 blue rams,female betta,3 black phantom tetras, 3 angles,and 1 tiger barb. so please help me make my tank look like a jungle some tips and what plants would look good i would like some plants that are kinda tall and wide and if have had some glosso can you tell me how you like it thank you i appreciate it.( i also have jungle vals and tropical hornwort on order)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wisteria (Hygrophilia difformis)
Java fern, regular
crypt wendtii 
an aponogeton or two
Bacopa
Echinodorus (Sword plant) - you could keep a red melon or' Kleiner Bar' 
Myriophyllum mattogrossense - grows fast and fills in 

There are tons of choices. For glosso you need high light and CO2. Take a look at the forum for large tanks. Many of them look jungle like (including mine). You can see what plants people have in their tanks for ideas Take a look at the plant finder for growing conditions. Happy hunting!


----------



## arto (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you very much do have the non-scientific name for that last plant you said and thanks again i think ill try some and ill stop by at take a look at your tank


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know a common name for Myriophyllum mattogrossense. Maybe someone else might know it. I have seen Myrios called frill plants....


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> I don't know a common name for Myriophyllum mattogrossense. Maybe someone else might know it. I have seen Myrios called frill plants....


Try 'parrots feather'.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The plant I bought as parrots feather is way different from what I have bought as Myriophyllum mattogrossense. 

I do love the parrots feather's emersed form but not so much it's submerged form.

The Myriophyllum mattogrossense is one of my favorite myrios, except that I just can't handle is insane growth. I doubt there is a myrio out there that looks as fine, full and beautiful! IMHO


----------

